# WHAT SHOULD I FEED MY CHI?



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

Hello.. from California... I am new on here... 
I have a question ...
I am going to be adopting a Chihuahua on about 2 months and I am trying to educate myself as much as possible.
I am wondering what you all think is the best food to feed my soon to be?
I have a mini American Eskimo puppy and he is a finiky eater we bought him the best of the best foods and he is still so picky.. he is now on canned Eukanuba growth forumula.. 
I want to avoid getting another finiky eater... I think my eskie being so finiky has to do with me giving in to him... ugh.. Help??


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

The best thing you can feed a new puppy is whatever the breeder has been feeding it, obviously in some cases this is not advisable as with me when i first had ozzy the people i had him poff were feeding him boiled chicken this is not sufficent for a puppy and can cause weak bones etc as they are getting nothing but protein , you are best to feed a good brand of wet puppy food and slowy introduce some dry as this is good for their teeth etc, they should be fed 4 times a day until 12 weeks and then 3 times a day until 6 months an then you can drop to twice a day if you prefer but Ozzy is now 8 months and he is still having 3 meals.............. :lol: 

anyway good luck and we want to see lots of pics :wave:


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

WELCOME!!!!!
Please post pics when you get your new baby. :wave:


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

oh most def. I have a digital camera finally so I will be sending tons of pictures i have some of my eskie and my kittie playing.. as soon as i figure out how to get the pictures of my cam i will put them on here for you all.. I am so anxious to get my chi!!  


i want to feed my pups homemade food.. but i like never cook.. lol. so i know that its not realisic.. Innova is really good but its really big...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes feed what the breeder was but that does not mean you have to be stuck w/that type of food. You can switch over gradually. I endorse the top quality food as that makes for a happier/healthier dog. I have read alot on this and put my dog on Natural Balance (but Eukanuba dry, Natural is too hard for him) but there are several brands like that. Of course if he does end up picky then you may have to alter that. Alot of companies abuse animals too and i try not to buy their products. Just my thoughts here.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

yes i agree. I am all for the all natural foods and stuff... he was on innova which was really really good for him... but after he tried my kittys food.. he refuses to eat anything other then canned. 
i am no longer going to be buying eukanuba though.. after i read www.iamscruelty.com eukanuba is owned by iams too.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

PrattFamily said:


> i am no longer going to be buying eukanuba though.. after i read www.iamscruelty.com eukanuba is owned by iams too.


 Can you tell me what other brands I can try that are top quality that you feel good about. I know about Eukanuba but kemo has trouble chewing up other brands (too hard) and the pieces are too big.....I am about to give up dry altogether. I waste alot, he wont eat it everyday only some, he's weird. THANKS


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I've contacted Nutro, since they aren't on the list. I use Nutro and Puck loves it. I just read that sites and threw away the Iams treats I'd bought. That disgusts me and makes me want to cry. Not only is it sick, but how hypocritical.

Kemo's Mom, you could visit the dog food sites that PETA has listed there as not testing on animals. One might appeal. If Nutro doesn't give me a satisfactory answer, that is what I am going to do.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

Well i know that Innova is really good you can try adding water or broth to is and then it will get moist and softer to eat.... or Wellness is softer and shaped more like kibble. If you go to www.naturapet.com they will tell you where a store is that sells a certain product and they will let you compare what is in the foods.  Hope that helps.... 

everyone please visit www.iamscruelty.com 
they give you a list of products that do not to labratory nutrional tests like as well.  <3 thanks <3


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

absolethe said:


> I've contacted Nutro, since they aren't on the list. I use Nutro and Puck loves it. I just read that sites and threw away the Iams treats I'd bought. That disgusts me and makes me want to cry. Not only is it sick, but how hypocritical.
> 
> Kemo's Mom, you could visit the dog food sites that PETA has listed there as not testing on animals. One might appeal. If Nutro doesn't give me a satisfactory answer, that is what I am going to do.


 I know I am with them , I just signed up for some magazine and gave a donation, it's just that it gets pretty expensive to buy a product and find out he wont eat it. Considering I buy the higher priced ones to boot. That is why I was wondering who has smaller bits and the product isn't so hard. Is the Nutro hard to chew and is it smaller? Kemo is on adult version now though. Puck might be on puppy right??


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

PrattFamily said:


> Well i know that Innova is really good you can try adding water or broth to is and then it will get moist and softer to eat.... or Wellness is softer and shaped more like kibble. If you go to www.naturapet.com they will tell you where a store is that sells a certain product and they will let you compare what is in the foods.  Hope that helps....
> 
> everyone please visit www.iamscruelty.com
> they give you a list of products that do not to labratory nutrional tests like as well.  <3 thanks <3


 I will check that out THANKS, I dont want to support them either.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Puck is indeed still on puppy. Nutro is a brand Petsmart carries. It's supposedly a very high-quailty, no meal, standardized content kind of dog food, but it isn't very expensive.

The puppy food has a little hole in the center and is fairly small, so Puck can chew it just fine. I know they have adult dog food for small dogs, but since we haven't switched to it yet, I'm not sure if it's designed similarly.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sandy gets Nutro Natural Choice Ultra for puppies. 
The Natural Choice kind is new I think, I have only seen it around here for a few months.
I started giving the canned to my Rottie before he passed because he wasn't eating very well. Before that I fed him and my other 2 (1 passed last summer, 1 passed the summer before) Nutro also. I think it is very good dog food.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Glad someone else likes it. Puck seems to love it, and most of the promises made to me about it have come through.

A demonstrator literally followed me around Petsmart showing me all the Nutro products and talked me into switching to it.

She said
a) guaranteed to improve skin and coat (and people always comment now what a nice, shiny coat Puck has)
b) he will poo less, since he will be getting less useless waste in his food (since it's high-quality ingredients)
c) it will be easy for him to chew

She probably said some other stuff too, but I don't remember all of it. But Puck gets their lamb & rice puppy food, their lamb & rice sticks, and their "training bits"--and loves it all... 

...So I sincerely hope that they respond to my e-mail.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

lamb is hard on the stomach... just to let you know... 
does it have a balance in it??

like proteins and vegtables??

what are the top three ingredients the first three listed in the ingredients????
are their any by-products?? If and corn, or other ceral is on the the first one its bad... 

 lol. I have been doing my homework  haha


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

> Most of us try to do our homework. There are no animal by-products in Nutro. That's one of its selling points. I've actually heard that lamb is gentler. *shrug* I've heard of dogs who would get upset stomachs if they ate anything else--but that could simply be finickiness, rather than any indication of lamb being a good thing.


NATURAL CHOICE® PUPPY 
For Dogs Up to 1 Year of Age

Benefits of Natural Choice Puppy:


Balanced nutrient levels for growing puppies 
All natural fortified with vitamins and minerals 
Develops strong bones and teeth 
Guaranteed to improve skin and coat 
Antioxidant protection for a healthy immune system 
A true lamb meal & rice formula 

Natural Choice Puppy isn't like the typical dog food. It's special. It combines naturally great taste with the highest nutritional benefits. That's because Natural Choice Puppy is scientifically formulated using 70 years of Nutro experience combined with research from veterinarians and nutritionists. And it's manufactured with state-of-the-art technology using only the finest ingredients for premium nutrition and superior performance.

Lamb Is The Only Meat Protein
High quality lamb protein for muscle development and body maintenance. Fewer ingredients mean less opportunity for digestive upset.

Wheat Free
Rice, a high quality carbohydrate that's so good for your puppy's stamina and energy, is the only cereal grain.

Balanced Nutrient Levels
Just the right amount of protein, fat and carbohydrates to keep pace with your puppy's high energy level.

Develops Strong Bones & Teeth
Natural Choice Puppy has a special blend of vitamins and minerals for puppies and pregnant or lactating mothers.

Great Taste
An exclusive blend of sunflower oil and poultry fat provides taste your puppy just can't resist. 

Healthy Skin & Shiny Coat
With up to 44% more linoleic acid, combined with other key vitamins and mineral, we guarantee your dog will have healthy skin and a shiny coat.

Healthy Immune System
Natural Choice Puppy contains everything your puppy needs to stay healthy and happy. It is 100% complete nutrition so there's no need to add supplements.

All Natural
All natural and fortified with vitamins and minerals, Natural Choice Puppy contains no chicken by-products, which can be harder for your puppy to digest. 

Feeding Guidelines 
The following feeding levels are for puppies with moderate activity levels. These should be adjusted as needed to maintain optimum weight. Keep fresh drinking water available at all times. See your veterinarian regularly. Serve dry or lightly moistened.

Puppies: Feed the suggested amount in three meals per day until six months of age, then twice daily until twelve months.

Pregnant Bitches: During pregnancy, offer 50% more than the amount shown for dogs 29-52 weeks of age. 

Lactating Bitches: Offer two to three times the amount shown for dogs 29-52 weeks of age.

Puppy Age in Weeks - Amount to Feed Per Day in Cups* 

337kcals/per cup. Use a standard 8 oz. measuring cup. 
Nutritional Adequacy Statement
Animal feeding tests using *AAFCO procedures substantiate that Natural Choice Puppy provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages. 
*Association of American Feed Control Officials. 

*Ingredients 
Lamb Meal, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Rice Gluten, Ground Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Natural Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp (source of Iodine), Dried Egg Product, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Biotin, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Manganous Oxide, Garlic Flavor, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid. *

_Nutro supports the safe, ethical and humane treatment of all animals, including those used by our suppliers who provide our ingredients. _

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein (minimum) 26.00%
Crude Fat (minimum) 12.00%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 5.00%
Moisture (maximum) 10.00%
Linoleic Acid (minimum) 3.50%
Calcium (minimum) 1.40%
Phosphorus (minimum) 1.00%
Vitamin E (minimum) 160 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (minimum)* 35 mg/kg
Taurine (minimum)* 0.065%

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

This is what i found out from www.naturapet.com about Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Lamb Meal & Rice Formula ..... Please read...


Lamb Meal:
Lamb meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from lamb tissues, exclusive of any added blood, hair, hoof, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.

Lamb meal is simply lamb meat with the moisture removed, making it suitable for use in dry food. Before you buy a product containing lamb meal, ask the manufacturer about the origin of the lamb meal they use. Natura uses only high quality lamb meat from New Zealand, not the lamb by-products found in some other pet foods.

Rice Flour:
Rice flour consists principally of the soft, finely ground and bolted meal obtained from milling rice (containing essentially the starch and gluten of the endosperm) together with fine particles of rice bran and the offal from the 'tail of the mill.'

Whenever flour is part of an ingredient's name, the grain has been processed and some (or all) of the nutritional value has been lost. Frequently these flour ingredients are simply the leftover dust from processing human food ingredients.

Natura avoids all processed grains, relying instead on only whole grains for complete carbohydrate nutrition

Rice Bran:
Rice bran is the pericarp or bran layer and germ of the rice.

Rice bran is a grain fraction, an inexpensive source of fiber that is considered a filler ingredient. Natura does not use fractionated rice ingredients or rice byproducts. Instead, we use whole rice, with all of its nutrition intact.

Rice Gluten Meal:
Rice gluten meal is the dried residue from rice after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of rice starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm.

The availability of nutrients in carbohydrate ingredients is dependent upon the digestibility of the grain. Rice gluten meal has an above average amino acid profile and has a substantially higher biological value than either corn gluten or wheat gluten. Rice gluten is an excellent option for any pet allergic to wheat or corn. It is ideal for use in cat foods not only for its hypo-allergenic qualities, but for its low ash content.

Ground White Rice:
Ground rice is the de-hulled rice kernel, ground or chopped, with the bran removed -- known as white rice.

Rice is a high quality source of carbohydrates. Found in several Natura products, rice is the most digestible grain for pet foods and is relatively hypo-allergenic.

Some manufacturers use rice fractions, such as rice polishings, rice bran, or brewers rice, which have been leeched of much of their nutritional value. Brown rice comes from the same plant as white rice, but has the bran intact.

Dried Beet Pulp:
Dried beet pulp is the dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned, freed from crowns, leaves, and sand, and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar.

Dried beet pulp is added to some pet foods to act as a fibrous stool hardener. The fiber in Natura's products is derived from our all-natural ingredients. We have found that the sugar added from the beet is an unnecessary ingredient.

SunFlower Oil:
Sunflower oil is obtained by extracting oil from sunflower seeds.

Sunflower oil has a high concentration of linoleic acid (73%), which is important for good skin and coat health. Natura uses sunflower oil that has been cold-pressed and protected from exposure to heat and light. This very high quality, very palatable fat is used in California Natural and Innova formulations.

Poultry Fat:
Poultry fat is obtained from the tissues of poultry in the commercial process of rendering or extracting.

Poultry fat is a byproduct of meat processing. The origin of the contributing animals is never known; the source can be any fowl (turkey, chicken, geese, buzzard, etc.) and the resulting oil is very low in linoleic acid -- an essential fatty acid that is important for skin and coat health. Natura uses high quality chicken fat which has the highest levels of linoleic acid.

Natural Flavors:
Natural flavors are minimally processed flavor ingredients that do not contain synthetic or artificial components.

Natura uses only quality chicken broth as a natural flavoring ingredient, and a proprietary blend of herbs and spices is used as a natural flavor in our HealthWise products.

Dried Kelp:
Kelp is dried seaweed of the families Laminariacae and Fucaeae.

Kelp is a general term used to describe large brown seaweeds. Seaweeds have been used throughout the world for centuries as a rich source of natural organic minerals and vitamins like iodine, potassium and calcium. The thyroid gland depends upon minerals, especially iodine, to function properly and to secrete adequate amounts of thyroxin and trilodothyronine. These hormones influence metabolic rate and body temperature. Kelp is not only rich in iodine, but is also an additional natural source of beta-carotene, B vitamins and vitamin C. This beneficial supplement helps to improve the utilization of all ingredients in HealthWise, thereby improving the overall health and performance of your dog

Dried Egg Product:
Egg product is product obtained from egg graders, egg breakers, and/or hatchery operations that is dehydrated, handled as liquid, or frozen.

Egg product consists of the unused leftovers from eggs for human production. It can include undeveloped eggs, shells, and other tissues unfit for human consumption. Natura uses only human grade whole eggs.

Next i will post the basic foods not the discriptions of innova and wellness....


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

Innova Puppy

Ingredient Name 




1. Turkey


2. Chicken


3. Chicken Meal


4. Ground Barley


5. Ground Brown Rice


6. Cottage Cheese


7. Tomatoes


8. Hemp Oil


9. Chicken Fat


10. Flaxseed


11. Potatoes


12. Herring


13. Apples


14. Carrots


15. Alfalfa Sprouts


16. Egg


17. Garlic


18. 


19. 


20. Vitamins/Minerals

i dunno what happened but its missing 18 and 19......

Wellness Super5Mix Puppy

Ingredient Name 




1. Chicken


2. Salmon Meal


3. Menhaden Fish Meal


4. Oatmeal/Rolled Oats


5. Barley Flour


6. Ground Brown Rice


7. Canola Oil


8. Tomatoes


9. Flaxseed


10. Peas


11. Carrots


12. Sweet Potatoes


13. Bananas


14. Apples


15. Pears


16. Garlic

I also wanted to add that their products are USDA approved and Human Grade. 
The welleness is softer and more rounded
the innova is triangle and has a hole in the middle. 

My puppy is a very finiky eater... i switched his foods several times because he refused to eat them after eating my kittys food... but he is now back on innova dry puppy food for treats... and i am going to be buying the canned innova for him to eat regularly.  For some reason my puppy didn't like the wellness... ? But alot of people told me that their pups loved it. . . . Innova is the second best food other then "human food" from what i have read. 

Flint River I thought was good.. but if you vist the site i put on the last post they will show you what is in that too if you compare it....
Also if you want to find a store near you they have a "store locator" on the site.  I hope this info does some good.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

List of stores that carry Innova or Wellness products in GA:

Store Name: Phone: Location: 
Earth Fare (706) 227-1717 1689 Lumpkin
Athens, GA 30606 

The Pet Store-Athens GA (706) 546-9906 3190 Atlanta Highway
Athens, GA 30606 

Animal Land (404) 815-1505 HOME DELIVERY
Atlanta, GA 30324 

Barking Hound Village (404) 897-3422 1918 Cheshire Bridge Rd
Atlanta, GA 30324 

Canine Showcase (404) 875-0611 1544 Piedmont Ave NE, Ans...
Atlanta, GA 30324 

Dog Days (404) 266-8668 3225 Cains Hill Place
Atlanta, GA 30305 

Highland Pet Supply (404) 892-5900 1186 N. Highland Ave
Atlanta, GA 30306 

Park Pet Supply (404) 588-0140 491 Flat Shoals Ave
Atlanta, GA 30316 

Pet Agree at Vinings (770) 436-0503 2997 Cumberland Blvd #210
Atlanta, GA 30339 

Pet Gallery (404) 351-7490 857 Collier Road NWHowell...
Atlanta, GA 30318 

Pet Set (404) 633-8755 2480 Briarcliff Rd
Atlanta, GA 30329 

West Family Chiropractic (404) 255-6027 6100 Lake Forrest Dr., NW
Atlanta, GA 30328 

Herbal Remedies (706) 854-9977 3328 Washington Rd, Suite...
Augusta, GA 30907 

Hickory Flat Animal Hospital (770) 345-2816 2939 E. Cherokee Drive
Canton, GA 30115 

Pet World of Canton (770) 345-5354 1449 Riverstone Pkwy. #1...
Canton, GA 30114 

Gentle Paws (770) 214-0994 330 Bankhead Hwy.
Carrollton, GA 30117 

Baths and Bones (770) 205-1158 1735 Buford Hwy 320
Cumming, GA 30041 

Pet Place (770) 781-5414 3671 Hutchinson
Cumming, GA 30040 

The Fur Side (404) 687-0660 308 W Ponce de Leon Ave
Decatur, GA 30030 

Fluffy Friends (770) 920-0061 9459 Suite E, Highway 5
Douglasville, GA 30135 

Better Way Natural Foods (770) 497-9648 2300 Pleasant Hill Road#1...
Duluth, GA 30096 

Discount Herbs & Vitamins (770) 623-1850 3940 Peach Tree Industria...
Duluth, GA 30096 

McCoy's Health Center (800) 248-1414
(770) 476-3342 4349 Highway 120
Duluth, GA 30097 

Pets Etc (770) 476-4749 2131 Pleasant Hill Road
Duluth, GA 30096 

Top Dogs & Cool Critters (770) 218-0602 2615 George Busbee Pkwy.
Kennesaw, GA 30144 

Doggie Bags & Baths (770) 682-8838 1480 Buford Drive #A
Lawrenceville, GA 30043 

Georgia Pets (770) 514-7126 1150 Powder Springs Rd
Marietta, GA 30064 

Greater Atlanta Vet Medical Group (770) 424-6303 1080 N. Cobb Parkway
Marietta, GA 30062 

Pets Unlimited (770) 952-1539 1437 Terell Mill Road
Marietta, GA 30067 

Imperial Pet Products (678) 583-8666 225 McDonough Pkwy.
McDonough, GA 30253 

Oakwood Animal Hospital (770) 503-9080 4132 McEver Road
Oakwood, GA 30566 

Puppy Tubs, Inc. (770) 632-7099 116 Huddleston Rd.
Peachtree City, GA 30269 

Petland (770) 650-5551 1145 Woodstock Rd.
Roswell, GA 30075 

Canine Education Center Inc (912) 356-3649 1711 E Victory Drive
Savannah, GA 31404 

Victory Feed & Seed (912) 231-0838 2805 Bull Street
Savannah, GA 31405 

Metamorphosis (770) 433-1363 2220 Atlanta Road, Suite ...
Smyrna, GA 30080 

Herbs for Health-Snellville (770) 978-8878 2302-A Henry Clover Blvd.
Snellville, GA 30078 

Healing Hands Animal Clinic (404) 352-8353 167 Old Mill Rd. N.E.
White, GA 30184 

Allatoona Animal Hospital (678) 445-1111 6733 Belle Ferry Road
Woodstock, GA 30189 

Peace of Mind Veterinary Hospital (770) 516-9896 1506 Shadow Ridge Circle
Woodstock, GA 30189


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol..nicole you are certainly a wealth of knowledge where food is concerned :wave:


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

lol....I have been researching for a month about it... lol. 
I want to make sure my babies have to best....


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm not the kind of person to follow food fads. Basically, what Natura seems to be saying in their comparison to Nutro is "We can't find much wrong with this food, except that it's not quite as organic as we are." 

I've never quite understood the obsession with "all natural, completely organic." *MY* food isn't "all natural" or "completely organic." Haven't you noticed how much more expensive all the items in that aisle are? And I can't really see any inherent advantage in it.

-----------------------------------------------------------
A few points to consider here.

1. The "extra high quality" fad in dog food is relatively recent. Used to be, all they had was Purina and a few other brands that use animal by-products, and the dogs did fine.

2. That being the case, these new brands are doing everything possible to distinguish themselves from one another, including calling ingredients from competitors "unnecessary" and "not as good as ours."

3. Smear tactics, no matter how "well intended" or subtle, are not indicators (to my mind) of a good product. Perhaps I'm an idealist. I hate smear tacitcs in politics too. If you're better, you're better than insults, right?

4. My veternarian has told me not to worry too much about my dog food. I have visited several vets, all of whom have told me "any high-quality dog food will be just fine." Included on that list are brands such as Science Diet.

5. My food isn't completely unprocessed and all natural. Ever eaten a hot pocket? How gross is that! And, really, no dog food is. I mean, they take several ingredients that dogs like and need and turn them into a little brown pellet. Weird.

6. If you are very concerned over making your dog vegetarian, or feeding him un-processed, all natural food, there are better (and most likely, less expensive) ways--such as making his food yourself. And you *can* do that effectively. I imagine it would be fun. I've heard it's easy to bake dog biscuits...if I were more of a baker, I'd probably try it.
-----------------------------------------------------------

Basically, if you or your dog like a food, go with it and stick with it. If it's a good food, even if it's not "completely all natural and completely organic" the dog will be healthy and (hopefully) happy.

I have also had HIGHLY recommended to me a VERY (in my opinion) expensive brand Petsmart carries. I can't remember the name, but it is "formulated specifically for small breeds." The Chi owner I spoke to worked at Petsmart and extoled its values, saying it was the best thing for Chi owners.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I do agree with what your saying but when it comes to animal cruelty from certain makers of food like iams I think we have to draw the line as if we buy it it is just encouraging them and enabling them to continue what they are doing, I have thought alot about he food that i feed my dog which is bakers dry food and pedigree wet food, as I am aware none of these treat animals cruelly so I will cpontinue to use them even though they have corn and animal by products in because Ozzy likes those animal by products..............lol, what we have to ultimately remember is that however much we love our chis and make them are babies, they arent they are animals and if in the wild Im sure they would eat worse things than by products and corn..............  

hope not to offend anyone this is just my opinion


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

I can agree with you both. If you pup isn't having problems with the food and is eating it and looking healthy... no reason to change it.. I just wanted to let whomever know... where they could find a brand that is in my opinion a better quality... there is also a link that can show you some more info on the top 10 dry dog foods from 2001

http://members.aol.com/smplyschnz/nutrition/wdjtopten.html

as for cooking homemade food. I actually plan on it.. in the future after my husband graduates law school. so i have more time on my hands and more money. Right now i barely cook for us. lol. let alone my doggy or kitty. 

I just am a "worry wart" and these are my first pets. So I did my best to find the best information. My vet also recommended Science Diet, and that is want Andrew was on when we got him, sure its not bad for him or anything. But, I just didn't feel right feeding it to him. I want to do my best, and give them my best. I guess.

I just wanted to let you know what was in the food. Thats all, I wasn't sure if you guys knew what all that stuff actaully is, and where if came from I never did. Until, I looked online and found a site that actually told me what it all was. 

I hope i did not offend anyone, Or make them feel like bad or anything??? Sorry if i did, as that was not my inention.  

Thanks <3


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh no nicole I dont think anyone was offeded , on this forum it is fine to have your own opinion you are not going to be shouted at for freedom of speech and speaking your mind, we all respect each others views even if we dont agree with them , so dont worry you have not offended me anyway I love to have debates and hear peoples sides of a different story it is what makes the world interesting


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

thank you  

I am used to all the drama.. I used to be on several message boards in the past.. tons and tons and tons of drama you say anything and you get like attacked by 40 people.. it was interesting for awhile.. but its not my style i am not a confrontational person by any means. lol.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol..............i know what you mean some boards are just for people to attack each other..........its so stupid, well atleast you found us :wave:


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

True, me too. I was remembering in my introduction thread.

I agree completely about Iams. I was so upset I threw my box of Iams treats away and sent them a letter about the responsibilities inherent in being the dominant infection (err...species, I mean) on this planet.

I'm still hoping Nutro will reply to my question. They have that quote about the ethical and humane treatment of animals...but anyone can just say something and not mean it. *sigh*

Chicken, peas, and rice? I think that's what I'd feed my dog, but I wonder if that would be enough? Come to think of it, though, I couldn't afford to feed myself chicken, peas, and rice every day...but Puck is a lot smaller.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

woo hooo i am so happy to hear that everyone is supporting the iamcruelty.com  make he all tingly on the insides  hahaha...

abs... you sound like a smarty ... 

i am so happy to see people that feel the same way about there "babies" as i do.  I never knew what a joy having a pup or two or 10 could give you.. dogs are like a blessing from god... imo.

 so abs. are you going to be feeding homemade food? ?? 
just to let you know there are some recipes online for doggie foods... ?? if you are interested lemme know and i will see if i still have the links 

ozzy: yes i know i really am happy to see so many people that come together with somewhat different veiws and still get along so well. (says in a werid presendital voice) It gives you hope that maybe one day alllll message boards will follow those of us who don't make drama in none dramatic waayss... wooooooo hoooooooooo ... 

hehe


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think I could afford to do home-made food unless I finish college and get a better entry-level job than I expect. (I barely feed myself home-made food!)

Puck's stomach doesn't seem to be very sensitive. Do you think it would be possible to make him homemade food from those receipes for, say, Thanksgiving? At Petsmart they sell weird canned cranberry sauce and turky stuff--I didn't buy it because it struck me as weird. My friend bought it, though. She changes her dog's food every few weeks. I told her, "that's supposed to be bad for the dog." But, apparently, her dog will refuse to eat the same food after a few weeks. My friend says "she gets bored with it." :roll:


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

hehe sounds like andrew.. lol. i have to stand that and watch him eat try to his bowl away then give it back to him to incourage him to eat his food.. right now he is eating canned food. he stopped eating innova, wellness, and eukauba, lol. he is so spoiled.

i think thats a nice thing to do let him enjoy thanksgiving too  hehee.

i think that every dog is different as long as he is healthy and eating, you should change his food around, then you will get a finiky eater, and he might start getting picky, and stop eating his food waiting for you to get him something better.. lol you know?

just my two cents.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I definately don't want him getting picky about his dry food. It's a relief to know that he likes it and will eat it with gusto, not turn his nose up and beg at my plate.

I don't intend to change his food unless I really have to (ie: it turns out to be bad for him [doubtful, it's a good food] or Nutro is like Iams).

I guess lots of dogs will get upset stomachs if you swap their food abruptly. So I would think it would be nice for Puck to give him a home-made dog dish on holidays, but it might not be so fun for him if he got sick. Think he would?


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

naw as long as he is still eating his other food regularly  or like mix it with his food or something.. 
he might expect to get it all the time though.. ?? but i think to give it to him every once in awhile is nice  let him know he is part of the holidays too ya know??


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

We sometimes give him a little piece of our dinner.

Only in his food bowl and only after we are finished. I deliberately do not do it when he seems to be expecting it. It's a priviledge, not a right.

I don't think he understands the difference, but he doesn't beg. I can't stand begging. If he's good, he gets the treat. A few times--god forbid--he has barked, offended that we are not sharing, and he has gotten scolded. I think it's working ok.

I don't *think* he'd start to expect it. I mix wet food in with his dry, but only semi-regularly. He gets excited about the wet food, but he eats just as much when I don't put it in (in fact, he seems to eat more...).


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

wow. your lucky. lol. i am still trying to train my pup andrew.. he is really smart and a escape artist.. lol we are crate training him sorta.. he is in his crate which blocks the bathroom door, and he has his litter box ( we put a pee pad inside the litter box) and some water. and he climbs over the crate and gets out whenever we aren't in sight. lol but he is still wetting his bed... i think he is lazy and dosen't want to get up to go to the bathroom. and he gets all disoriented.. lol. i have to help him find the litter box.. we let him out and everything, he is getting better its just a good thing i am home all the time..  
its hard training him, because my husband doesn't want to do things the same way i do.. but andrew is "his" so its sorta like i have to let him do what he wants with him.. lol. but he is learning.

he is bites a little (i think he is teething still), and he is a finiky eater, and he begs, and he chews up everything, except his chew toys lol. 
he is just the cutest though..lol i can't get mad at him.. 

i can't wait to get my chi. i feel like a expecting mother.. lol...


----------



## Tricia (Sep 30, 2005)

Great info Ladies... I too am searching for the right food, have been a Nutro person for 18 yrs. but I am looking into Royal Canin for Chihuahua's, I am open for advice... I am bringing home my new little one the 19th, have found out the breeder is using Kitty-Chow ! ! ! I have never heard of such & I am worried about the introduction of new food, knowing it must be done slowly, but Kitty Chow ... OMG!!! HELP!!! Thank you...

Tricia


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Lots of folks on here use both Nutro and RC. I've never tried those, although they were next on my list. I ordered some Flint River Ranch and Cooper LOVES it. It's all natural, oven baked and he will even accept it as treats too - so you know it MUST be good. :lol:


----------

